# peanut butter



## jonnyboy (20 Apr 2010)

Does Peanut Butter have any good nutritional value for cyclists??


----------



## Blue (20 Apr 2010)

Yes.

Peanut butter gets many a mention in cycling mags as a recovery food - it has carbs and protein in itself and if put on toast. Peanut butter also contains mainly 'good' fats and some vitamins and minerals. Look for brands with less added sugar, salt and palm oil.

Whole Earth crunchy got a 'best buy' type rating in CW a few years ago. This brand can be found at Tescos.


----------



## ASC1951 (20 Apr 2010)

I would have thought it was next to useless. It is typically 55% fat and 10% carbohydrate i.e. about the reverse order to what you need for exercise.

It is usually far too high in salt and what carbohydrate it does contain is generally sugar.


----------



## Blue (21 Apr 2010)

ASC1951 said:


> I would have thought it was next to useless. It is typically 55% fat and 10% carbohydrate i.e. about the reverse order to what you need for exercise.
> 
> It is usually far too high in salt and what carbohydrate it does contain is generally sugar.



Based on the ingredients list on the make I mentioned above your figures are a bit out. Also, as I stated, it was mentioned as a recovery food.

I have no doubt that some butters fit your figures, however, as with all foods, one has to read the label.

As I said, peanut butter gets regular mentions, in a positive way, in the cycling mags.


----------



## jimboalee (21 Apr 2010)

It's pretty damned good in a Magimix Le Glacier 1.1 

ps Pistachio nuts are tastier.

Pistachio nut paste and Honey is ...... Mmmmmm....


----------



## plank (21 Apr 2010)

Watch out for _Aspergillus flavus_!


----------



## kfinlay (21 Apr 2010)

great for recovery, have some peanut butter (I prefer smooth) on wholemeal bread with some low sugar jam (or some honey instead) and a drink of milk - great balance of protein/carbs/good fats.

This is also recommended as good recovery in many other health/fitness/sports areas.
As already said get a good peanut butter such as whole earth - nuts, a pinch of salt and oil - nothing else. about £2.30 for 454g in Tesco B0)


----------



## davidg (21 Apr 2010)

it tastes nice. end of!


----------



## TijnUK (21 Apr 2010)

Twice I 've tried to have a sandwich with peanut butter before a ride and my friend once. Three times it ended up on the road, , while cycling and it leaves a very bad after taste. Never tried it after a ride though?


----------



## mr Mag00 (21 Apr 2010)

it sticks to your palette, yuck


----------



## palinurus (21 Apr 2010)

Sod recovery, for the first evening 10 of the year tomorrow I've got peanut butter sandwiches ready to eat at my desk three hours before the off. Along with a banana and some figs. Is that fast food? we'll see.

For recovery I'll be drinking tea, when I get home I'll have some fish.


----------



## Blue (21 Apr 2010)

I did my first club 10 tonight and had pancakes with peanut butter, a handful of raisins and a cup of tea 2hrs pre event. I managed 27:41, which I think was ok for someone who is 56 in a few weeks - I'm happy anyway!


----------



## SimonC (22 Apr 2010)

palinurus said:


> Sod recovery, for the first evening 10 of the year tomorrow I've got peanut butter sandwiches ready to eat at my desk three hours before the off. Along with a banana and some figs. Is that fast food? we'll see.
> 
> For recovery I'll be drinking tea, when I get home I'll have some fish.



+1 for pre-race food, Ive got some peanut butter and jam sandwiches and a cheese sandwich for tea, to eat before tonights road race.

and some malt loaf...mmmm.

and a Wispa.

washed down with a cup of tea.

Is anybody on here training at a level where they cant get their nutritional requirements for normal food??


----------



## Midnight (22 Apr 2010)

From Wikipedia - 

"Peanut butter may protect against a high risk of cardiovascular disease due to high levels of monounsaturated fats and reveratrol; butter prepared with the skin of the peanuts has a greater level of resveratrol and other health-aiding agents. Peanut butter (and peanuts) provide protein, vitamins B3 and E magnesium, folate, dietary fibre, arginine, and high levels of the antioxidant p-coumaric acid."

And it can also be used to help get chewing gum out of your hair!!! 

And it tastes great in toasted sandwiches...


----------



## jimboalee (22 Apr 2010)

The best brand is Cow-Pat... err, sorry, Sun-Pat.


----------



## palinurus (22 Apr 2010)

Blue said:


> I did my first club 10 tonight and had pancakes with peanut butter, a handful of raisins and a cup of tea 2hrs pre event. I managed 27:41, which I think was ok for someone who is 56 in a few weeks - I'm happy anyway!



Good work.

My pre-race hydration is usually tea, with sugar, and a water chaser.

Pancakes, mmmm.


----------



## SimonC (22 Apr 2010)

Midnight said:


> From Wikipedia -
> 
> "Peanut butter may protect against a high risk of cardiovascular disease due to high levels of monounsaturated fats and reveratrol; butter prepared with the skin of the peanuts has a greater level of *resveratrol *and other health-aiding agents. Peanut butter (and peanuts) provide protein, vitamins B3 and E magnesium, folate, dietary fibre, arginine, and high levels of the antioxidant p-coumaric acid."
> 
> ...



Mmmm.....I love resveratrol


----------



## Brahan (22 Apr 2010)

I love peanut butter. On toast with lashings of butter. Let it go cold for a couple of hours and it'll be nice and chewy on your return.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2010)

+1 but with a dollop of brown sauce on top 



Brahan said:


> I love peanut butter. On toast with lashings of butter.


----------



## efreeti (22 Apr 2010)

I tend to have peanut butter with carrot and cardamom jam on toast as a weekend treat breakfast.

It may just be psychological but I always feel like I have more of a spring in my step for a couple of hours afterwards when compared to my standard Healthy Living muesli and skimmed milk breakfast!


----------



## Brahan (22 Apr 2010)

ianrauk said:


> +1 but with a dollop of brown sauce on top


----------



## Blue (22 Apr 2010)

ianrauk said:


> +1 but with a dollop of brown sauce on top



Try putting a scrape of Marmite on toast before adding peanut butter - food of the gods.


----------



## jimboalee (22 Apr 2010)

Blue said:


> Try putting a scrape of Marmite on toast before adding peanut butter - food of the gods.



I have said this before. 

Meat is the 'food of the Gods'.


----------



## Blue (22 Apr 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I have said this before.
> 
> Meat is the 'food of the Gods'.



A misconception shared by those who haven't tried marmite and peanut butter on toast.


----------



## Trek Trauma Chris (25 Apr 2010)

SimonC said:


> Mmmm.....I love resveratrol



Don't knock it  I have just read an article about some Prof Sylvain Dore, who claimed that people who consume Resveratrol in the form of red wine (alcohol needed to concentrate the compound) are 40% more likely to suffer _less _brain damage after a stroke.

I know what I am taking in my water bottle from now on


----------

